
Turntable.fm AutoAwesome Bookmarklet - mtodd
http://empl.us/auto-awesome/
======
mtodd
I _do_ plan to automate looking up the DOM ID. Just wanted to share it early.

~~~
jsavimbi
Is the purpose to gain more votes from prospective voters by alwaysawesoming
their plays?

